# Rehoming two male ratties



## BayBays12 (May 18, 2020)

It is with great sadness I need to rehome my two sweet rattie boys, Cookie and Chip. We have only had them a few months however I have suffered an ongoing allergy that has now worsened to where I am whelping up and wheezing when I come near their cage. ): They are the sweetest boys and love attention and to eat cheerios. We are located in East TN/Tricities region, the boys are free to a good home. Please contact me for more information.

Cookie- Intact Male - Black Hooded
Chip - intact male - Dumbo white with gray markings


----------

